# Device needed for connecting Desktop PC to internet through WiFi



## Pragadheesh (Apr 18, 2011)

Hi,

I want to connect my desktop PC to internet through Wifi. My motherboard is Intel 865. I donot have an Ethernet card. I have a router. 
1) So can I just buy something like a Wifi dongle using which my PC can catch the wifi signals from the router and connect to internet.?
2) Do I need to have a ethernet/LAN card on the desktop? 

Looking for some stable and reliable device. I am not much aware of the wifi products. Could you suggest some good device which would satisfy my needs. Something with good speed as well.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## asingh (Apr 18, 2011)

A USB Wi-FI dongle is what you need.


----------



## Pragadheesh (Apr 18, 2011)

Thanks asingh. Any good ones that you might suggest.? Also are there any compatibility stuffs which has to be taken care.? Anything dependent on my mother board or Router.??


----------



## Pragadheesh (Apr 29, 2011)

I inquired in quite a few shops in Bangalore and I could find only these two models.
1) Belkin N150 Wireless USB Adapter - Rs 1175(1st shop); Rs 975(2nd shop); Rs 875(3rd shop)  
2) Netgear wna1100 n150 - Rs 950(1st shop).

Which of the two is better and how much do they cost in Bangalore(any idea).? Also are the 'N' series better than the 'G' ones.?


----------



## Pragadheesh (May 1, 2011)

Got Belkin N150 Wireless USB Adapter for Rs 800/- Works great.  Thanks.


----------

